# Bildschirmauflösung einstellen



## bastian.uzlas (30. Jan 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bin Java-Neuling und schreibe gerade ein Tool das mir die möglichen Bildschirmauflösungen einer ausgibt und die best mögliche einstellt.
Alles funktioniert soweit, nur zum einstellen benutze ich noch ein anderes Tool. Bei meinen suchen im Internet bin ich immer nur auf möglichkeiten gestoßen die Auflösung einer Java-Applikation einzustellen. Mir geht es aber darum die Auflösung im Betriebssystem einzustellen. Hat hier jemand nen Tipp für mich?


----------



## Bizarrus (30. Jan 2013)

Tipp: Du musst deine Java Applikation Signieren, damit du derartige Systemeinstellungen ändern kannst.

Weiterer Tipp:
Du kannst probieren über die exec-Methode die Auflösung einzustellen. Hierfür müsstest du je nach Betriebssystem den Befehl googeln (Bei windows halt über CMD, über Unix/Linux halt Shell).

Und Informier den Nutzer über einen Dialog am besten, dass diese Einstellungen geändert werden.


----------



## bastian.uzlas (30. Jan 2013)

...danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort. Über die cmd mach ich es gerade. Bei Windows soweit ich gefunden hab aber nur über 3rdPartyTools möglich. Es kommt ein Fenster das die neue Auflösung anzeigt, dieses kann man innerhalb von 60 Sekunden abbrechen. Das ganze ist für OS-Deployment. Würde es gerne in einem eigenständigen Tool haben ohne 3rdPartyTools. Außerdem würd ich allgemein gern wissen wie bzw. ob es möglich ist.


----------



## Bizarrus (30. Jan 2013)

Nein das geht auch über der CMD:


> reschange.exe -width=800 -height=600 cmd /c "c:\Documents and Settings\Susan\Desktop\Club.xls"



Edit, oh ist ein ThirdParty.
Ich schau gleich mal bei windoof.
Im sys ordner kann des aufjedenfall über einer exe per batch gesetzt werden. hatteich damals selbst auch gemacht gehabt


----------

